# Maverick and "his" pet fish



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I just thought this was so cute.  Mav'll sit and watch for hours if I let him.





































And a vid of him giving kisses to "his" pet! ^.^


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Awwwww, very cute.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

:lol: how cute!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is adorable  Tony loves watching our tetras, LOL


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's adorable :lol:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

aww that's so adorable! It's like the fish is coming to say hello  you should enter him in one of those "odd pairs" shows


----------



## annabelcc (Jun 4, 2013)

That is so gorgeous!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That pose, 1:08! Funny! Beaker gets that way with my hermit crabs, but they can pack a punch!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Maverick is so cute, love it, and such a beautiful Betta Boy you have, and so happy you got him in a proper tank too


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh bless him, love the photos and video!


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

He looks completely fascinated with the betta! What a cute boy.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Maverick's fish*

That is just TOOO sweet! I love it! I saw a video of a cardinal feeding goldfish un a pond. The bird would pick up food pellets and drop them to the fish. They learned to come to him, too.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Janalee said:


> That is just TOOO sweet! I love it! I saw a video of a cardinal feeding goldfish un a pond. The bird would pick up food pellets and drop them to the fish. They learned to come to him, too.


Awww! That's adorable! ! I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

That is so adorable!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG! That's soooo cute.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

That is adorable


----------

